# Base Roamio + Mini on Fios, need MOCA adapter?



## Osin (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a base model Roamio and one Mini. I'll have them set up on fios, which I understand creates a MOCA network. 

Can I simply plug the coax from the wall to the Mini, and just use ethernet straight from the MOCA router to the Roamio? Or do I need also need to attach the coax to the Roamio via a MOCA adapter?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You shouldn't need a MoCA adapter as long as you have the Roamio connected to the router via ethernet cable. You would only need the adapter for the Roamio if it was in a location that made the ethernet connection impossible.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The Mini will work with just a coax connection.

Your Roamio will need a coax connection to get TV service. But you can choose whether you want the basic Roamio to use ethernet or a moca adapter to get its network connection. Either will work.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

Osin,
I dont believe you can set up the moca network on a base roamio. The way to tell is to go to your network settings. If you can do it, it will give you the option there to create a moca network, but i believe you need a moca adapter, thats why I went for the plus.

Truman861
--------------------------------------------------------
Roamio Plus (Master)
3 Tivo Mini's (living room and kids rooms)
3 x Premiers (2 sold, 1 retired)
Tivo series 3 HD (sold)
Tivo series 2 with PLS (retired)
MoCA
CC: Cisco PK802
TA: Cisco STA1520
T.W. Brighthouse Tampabay - Moving to Verizon Fios


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

truman861 said:


> Osin,
> I dont believe you can set up the moca network on a base roamio. The way to tell is to go to your network settings. If you can do it, it will give you the option there to create a moca network, but i believe you need a moca adapter, thats why I went for the plus.


If he weren't on FIOS, that would be true. But I think the FIOS router with its built-in MoCA will bridge the connection for him without the need for an extra MoCA adapter.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

good point Tarheelblue, Osin - depends on if you have a moca network setup from your fios router. If it is an actiontec Mi424wr then it should have it, if you have an older westell router then probably not


----------



## Osin (Apr 10, 2014)

I just moved, so I'll be getting all new Fios equipment next week, and don't see why I wouldn't get the latest router. 

I'll try the ethernet to Roamio and coax to mini configuration without the bridge. Worse case, I'll have to pick it up after the fact. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Osin (Apr 10, 2014)

Fios installed today, Roamio & Mini getting delivered on Thursday. Will update after I set it all up.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

I just realized, the mini will work and the wifi on the roamio should connect in order to get programing info but if you dont have a moca adapter connected to the roamio basic or if you dont have an ethernet cord - then the netflix and even maybe the streaming to the mini is not going to work. Would be different if it was a roamio plus or pro as they have built in moca but without it, your going to run into problems - even with the verizon router thats running moca.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

truman861 said:


> I just realized, the mini will work and the wifi on the roamio should connect in order to get programing info but if you dont have a moca adapter connected to the roamio basic or if you dont have an ethernet cord - then the netflix and even maybe the streaming to the mini is not going to work. Would be different if it was a roamio plus or pro as they have built in moca but without it, your going to run into problems - even with the verizon router thats running moca.


He's connecting the Roamio directly to the FIOS router with an ethernet cable. It should be fine.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

ok,  yes that setup will work and both roamio and mini will be fine


----------



## wrwhite76 (Apr 16, 2014)

I just had this same senerio with my fios. But I didn't have my Roamio in my office where my fios router is so I had to get a moca adapter for my bedroom. Just plugged in the moca to the Roamio and worked great. Also works great with my 2 minis. Before the moca it sucked without Ethernet plugged in trying to use wifi.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You need a robust WiFi network to use wireless with the Roamio. My Roamio Basic works the same over Wifi as over a wired connection. They both max out at around 93Mbps throughput. Whether streaming to concurrently to several TiVos or to TiVo Desktop, the Basic works very well over wireless in my setup.


----------



## Osin (Apr 10, 2014)

The Fios setup works perfectly. Plugged the TiVos in right out of the box, set them up using the on screen guide, and the Mini connected right up to the Roamio. 



Base Roamio plugged into Fios router, and Mini to coax. Fios router takes care of the MOCA network, no adapter required. Hope this can help some people out!


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

good deal Osin, glad to hear it, thanks for the update


----------



## phositadc (May 7, 2014)

Osin said:


> The Fios setup works perfectly. Plugged the TiVos in right out of the box, set them up using the on screen guide, and the Mini connected right up to the Roamio.
> 
> Base Roamio plugged into Fios router, and Mini to coax. Fios router takes care of the MOCA network, no adapter required. Hope this can help some people out!


Excellent. I plan to use this exact setup and had exactly the same question. Good to know the base Roamio can use ethernet and the Mini can use coax because the FIOS router already creates the moca network.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

phositadc said:


> Excellent. I plan to use this exact setup and had exactly the same question. Good to know the base Roamio can use ethernet and the Mini can use coax because the FIOS router already creates the moca network.


That's perfect for a base Roamio. The plus and the pro however don't need to be Ethernet wired as they have buit in Moca as well.


----------



## Jesterboom (Dec 14, 2014)

Im doing the exact same thing with Fios.

new Fios Quantum Router, HW to Basic Roamio (ethernet) and Coax connected into the Roamio as well, then a Coax into the bedroom for the mini, but I get a V70 error on that. Any help?


----------



## Jesterboom (Dec 14, 2014)

Also, cause im just curious, i moved the mini out of the bedroom, connected it via cat5 to my router and set it up on the same tv as the base roamio. guess what? still. v70 issue. sigh. someone please save me!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Mini is activated and on the same account? Rebooting the Tivo and forcing a service call can sometimes kick things in.

Then if you're still get v70 even with both on ethernet, that's worth a call to Tivo and could be an issue on their end. It's happened before.


----------



## Jesterboom (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes, and yes.. I gyess ill have a nice lil convo with someone tomorrow while I decorate my roof tomorrow.


----------

